# Roof sheathing overhang on fascia



## Clutchcargo

I just reread my post and it's a little confusing,
The question is... does the roof sheathing need to completely cover the edge of the fascia and molding?


----------



## Ron6519

I've seen it done both ways, but I like it to overhang the fascia. If you're putting a drip edge and ice and water shield on that should take care of any possibility from water getting inbetween the ply and the fascia detail.
Ron


----------



## the roofing god

just run the top of the molding flush to the top of the sheathing ,then install backflashing(for gutter),or drip edge--you shouldn`t leave the sheathing overhanging as it will just "wick" water from the gutter--w/1x6 +molding-I would think you`re not putting a gutter,because if you were you would only need 1x6 and any extra molding would never be seen,if you`re putting the gutter under the molding the gutter would be too low,and the molding would then "wick" the water(means it`ll rot from soaking up the water!)


----------



## Clutchcargo

Thank you. 
This is the gable end. 
Speaking of gutters, does anyone know of a smaller profile gutter for a small roof. The roof size is only 50" ridge x 65".


----------



## the roofing god

so definitely run the 1x2 flush w/the top edge of sheathing,I would think you`d want the same size gutter as the rest of the house,or it wouldn`t be proportionate,and would look weird on a 1x6 fascia(5" is the smallest professional gutter,although ENGLERTS leafguard is a bit smaller


----------



## Clutchcargo

Thanks, that's a good point about the gutter. Is there a different type of drip edge that I should be using for gutters or does the gutter just get tucked in behind the drip edge?


----------



## the roofing god

I make my own 3x3 custom bent to the roof pitch,so the gutter can be mounted to it-be sure to use gutter brackets w/galvanised screws to attach the gutter to the 3x3---w/this no ice can get under the flashing-if you are using ice+water shield install it to the top half of the 3x3 extended past 1/4",then use a hand roller to roll it down for good adhesion:thumbsup:


----------

